
India needs to develop a genuine culture of civic discourse - akbarnama
http://scroll.in/article/804994/india-needs-to-develop-a-genuine-culture-of-civic-discourse-before-we-all-eventually-burn
======
greenisland
I agree. What with so many religions, so many still holding onto the caste
systems, so much intolerance. Just yesterday, a Dalit man was killed and his
wife of a different caste badly injured because some took offense to their
marriage.

There will be no societal civil discourse unless and until Indians can get
past ridiculous ideas that some people are less valuable than others. We're
all created equal despite what some may tell you.

------
known
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1AHAtwhoAKBO9IbDtGSHuLwZxY4a...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1AHAtwhoAKBO9IbDtGSHuLwZxY4ag1XCMYKq0X4tUEOY/viewform?c=0&w=1)

